# Anubias 'marble'



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Not sure if it's nana, seems smaller, but maybe its just young. I have gad it in my high tech aquarium for a few months, and decided to move it to my 55 gallon tank. While I had it out, I took a clipping from a side shoot. I am going to test whether the white markings will become more bold when it grows emersed. I took some left over Aqua Soil powder form, and a brandy glass and some seran wrap. Put the soil in and the plant in, wetted it down, and placed it under a 10 watt 6500k light. Well see how it turns out. 
























Sorry for the bad white balance, I took those pics with my phone. And no, the leaves from the pothos aren't blocking any light .


----------



## zdufran (Jul 5, 2006)

This is pretty cool. Make sure to let us know how it works out.


----------

